# How to correctly operate 4x4 in a 06 f350?



## Ramairfreak98ss

One of our f350s isnt shift on the fly "electronic".

Its the standard floor shift with locking hubs if you get out and flip them.

Several times last season, youd put it in 4x4 with the shifter inside, 4/high, and you hear the clunk like it engages but it never does, your still spinning the back wheels.

BUT

if you get out, flip the hubs, your in 4x4 after moving about 3ft forwards or backwards, what gives?

SOME times if you put it in 4x4, like a half hour later i notice its working fine, and i didnt get out and flip the hubs.

My F150s with the floor shifter are immediately in 4x4 after making the manual shift moving slowly, is something wrong with the one in the 06 f350?

Is there a method like forward 10feet, backwards 6feet then forward again like the old transmissions to engage? I feel like an idiot having to get out and flip hubs in such a new truck, when i know it works other times, must be something im doing wrong. thanks


----------



## MOWBIZZ

Don't you have an owner's manual??? Should be spelled out pretty clearly on how to engage 4wd...
I have the switch on the dash so no experience with the floor shifter but I would THINK with the manual shifter, you would need to get out and lock the hubs then get back in and either put it into 4wd while stopped OR while driving under 35-40 mph. That's the way other 4x4's have worked for me in older vehicles...


----------



## taken

You absolutely have to get out and lock the hubs first. If you just shift the floor shifter and don't lock the hubs, then you are engaging the transfer case but not the front wheels. The front drive shaft will turn and the front axles will spin, but the power will terminate at the hubs which are unlocked. You can not ever have power to the front wheels without the hubs locked unless you have ESOF which is an option your truck does not have.


----------



## hydro_37

take the hubs apart and clean them. a little fresh grease goes a LONG way


----------



## taken

What exactly does greasing hubs have to do with the op not realizing the 4wd doesn't work without the hubs locked???


----------



## terrapro

You guys are being alittle harsh, not like he is a newb.

Try the hubs then come back if there is still a problem.


----------



## taken

Sorry, wasn't trying to be harsh to the OP. Just couldn't figure our where hydro was coming from. To the OP, I believe the reason you were confused is that if you are used to an ESOF (Electronic shift on the fly) then you you wouldn't have to lock the hubs manually. They are vacuum operated just like the transfer case. They can be locked at the hub though so they look the same as the true manual hubs. This is there in case the vacuum fails and you need 4wd. On your manual hub 350, it is not an optional step though. You need to physically turn the locks to engage the 4wd.


----------



## deebo1133

Quick question for curiosity sake....Is it hard on anything to leave the hubs engaged during the times when you will most likely use 4-wheel drive but not actually in 4-wheel drive?


----------



## cretebaby

deebo1133;894613 said:


> Quick question for curiosity sake....Is it hard on anything to leave the hubs engaged during the times when you will most likely use 4-wheel drive but not actually in 4-wheel drive?


I leave my hubs locked all winter.

And yes it increases wear, and fuel consumption.


----------



## DCSpecial

As mentioned, if you have the manual shift 4x4 you have to get out and lock the hubs.

They are not vacuum operated like a ESOF truck.

A manual 4x4 truck locking hubs will have "Lock" and "Free" positions.
A ESOF 4x4 hubs will have "Auto" and "Lock"


----------



## hydro_37

taken;893912 said:


> What exactly does greasing hubs have to do with the op not realizing the 4wd doesn't work without the hubs locked???


He may not be getting them turned all the way.......
plus it is basic maintenence


----------



## taken

hydro_37;895096 said:


> He may not be getting them turned all the way.......
> plus it is basic maintenence


He admitted to not locking them in the first place...


----------

